# What is you favorite art



## Drake

Having noticed some similarity in avatars within each type and gender, I have been wondering if groups of the same type and gender may share other tastes, such as in art. 

One of my favorite artists is Hieronymous Bosch. I find his works visually stunning, and with complex meaning.

Here is an example, it is from the last panel in the temptation of st, anthony


----------



## Singularity

I love art in general (all types performance, visual, music, etc.). I also have always liked Bosch (so intricate you have to look at it so closely), but I mostly like to just look at his art I don't really want to own it and look at it in my house - it's too dark and I think it would bring my mood down. I feel the same way about Goya, Helnwein, etc. I love these artists and I know their work well a appreciate it a lot. However, I'm quite affected by art so I can appreciate all types, but don't necessarily want to be around it all the time. 

I find loose brushstroke, wet on wet watercolor in muted tones, impressionistic works, pen and ink with a color wash, Matisse's simple line paintings, Dali's sketches, etc. to be the most emotionally pleasing to me. Something light, whimsical, mentally expansive.










There is a series by Bouguereau depicting a particular model as a shepherdess and also one called The Broken Pitcher. For some reason I am inexplicably drawn to these paintings. The girl to me...I don't know, somehow I feel some connection to her. 










Another style of art that captured my heart as a very young child and still today fascinates me is Hindu art. My favorites have always been Krishna and Nandi (the cow). I had a book as a very young child, 2-4 yrs old, of fantastic pictures of these beautiful, androgynous, round people, looking so serene. I stared at the pages for hours.


----------



## djf863000

I like mostly paintings and photography in art. I like Anne Geddes' work, or Bouguereau's, or Kim Anderson's, lewis carroll's. Also like the Renaissance era, in paintings. I love nature and its beauty. Children, babies, little angels and fairies, in art (photos. paintings or ornaments).


----------



## firedell

I am in love with yyellowbird's photography.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Gustav Klimt! (The Kiss)








Gustav Klimt (Tree of Life)

Love his use of metals and curling lines and layers of colors. He died in 1918.


----------



## Essay

Lilsnowy said:


> Klimt's magic


Klimt's one of my favourites too alongside...

...Wassily Kandinsky

















...and Remedios Varo


----------



## oxymoronic

Francis Bacon. Cynical and so deliciously morbid I can't look away. :crazy:


----------



## Lilsnowy

I love Japanese woodblocks. I'm not into human characters as much in Japanese art and I'm particularly drawn to moonlit or snow scenes. I feel a certain way when I look at these: nostalgic and romantic and peaceful. The blues and greens and the quiet feel stir my heart. 

I also love snow in animation, in games or in movies like Disney's beauty and the beast.


----------



## WorldInk

A classic, and a favorite of mine. In an earlier work(Starry Night over the Rhone[see below]) which largely inspired/influenced Starry Night, Van Gogh stated he had a desperate need for religion at that time, and that he saw a challenge in painting nocturnal scenes. When I see this painting I feel as though I am seeing his struggle to bring light into his own world/mind (keep in mind he painted this while locked up in an asylum), and that really hits home with me. Further more, the fact that he had to paint this purely from memory(as he could only view it during the night[from his cell] and paint it during the day[outside his cell]) makes it much more expressive of what he was feeling when he viewed the lit-up world outside, from within his cell, as it forced him to recall the landscape and his emotions at the time of viewing, and while making it difficult for him to paint purely objectively and realistically.

I think in a lot of ways, Starry Night over the Rhone(below) is more visually pleasing, but also far less emotionally evocative, and less expressive. I think it shows more of him healing himself with his own work than giving us a window to peer into his internal world(like Starry Night).


----------



## Aerorobyn

*I'm really into Abstract type stuff. *


----------



## addle1618

WorldInk good choics :wink:

Zdzislaw Beksinski is my favorite artist of all time.


----------



## Lilsnowy

posted twice, sorry


----------



## Lilsnowy

I love Starry Night! It feels so quiet but the clouds look like hands clasping to me and there's movement. I painted a little version of Starry Night on a postcard-sized sketch pad once and mailed it to a friend! 

Normally I'm not into abstract, but the ones *aerorobyn* posted are facinating!


----------



## Drake

addle1618 said:


> WorldInk good choics :wink:
> 
> Zdzislaw Beksinski is my favorite artist of all time.


Thanks for bringing this artist to my attention, I like this piece a lot, guess I will have to look into them some more.


----------



## cardinalfire

Beside Van Gogh (already mentioned), here are some of my faves. No particularly century or era.

I really like this guys work:
Tate Liverpool| Past Exhibitions | Glenn Brown

A lot of the time, knowing what the painting is that he has 'reworked' helps. Here is a his Van Gogh:



Albrecht Durer, an absolute king of drawing:










Rembrandt:









My favourite Damien Hirst piece, I don't know it's name:


That's some and I might post some more if any come to mind.


----------



## Vanitas

Beksinski's work is beautiful. Nightmarish, but beautiful still.

I admire Van Eyck, Alma-Tadema, and Da Vinci for their skill, but as for liking the paintings.. Waterhouse, Gerome and Rosetti. Also the already mentioned Klimt for his depictions of femme fatales and use of gold. 

J.W. Waterhouse :









Jean-Léon Gerome :









Dante Gabriel Rosetti :


----------



## OrangeAppled

James Ensor's _Christ’s Entry into Brussels in 1889_ is one of my favorite paintings at the Getty. I always spend some time staring at this one. I love how Ensor had the audacity to put his own face for Jesus' face, hehehe. This is small and doesn't show how amazing it is in person:











This famous and disturbing image by Goya is a favorite:










And I love Beardsley:










Toulouse-Lautrec:


----------

